# New Walmart Supercenter in Vineland, NJ



## ACarbone624 (Jan 21, 2009)

Today the wife and I went to the grand opening of a new Walmart Supercenter this morning that is 5 minutes from our house. Of course I had to check out the sporting goods dept.  They had bags of YUM soft plastics (5 per pack) for 97 cents. A pretty good selection of cranks, frogs and plastics. The rest of the fishing stuff was very well stocked. I only managed to spend $20....usually I can't get out of that store without spending a ton of money on all kinds of crap that I don't need. #-o And I guess since this place will be open 24hrs a days, I can go roam the isles in the middle of the night if I choose....and grab a sub at the deli. =P~


----------



## shamoo (Jan 21, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> I guess since this place will be open 24hrs a days, I can go roam the isles in the middle of the night if I choose....and grab a sub at the deli. =P~


I can see you doing this, bath robe, slippers, sub in one hand and your YUM Dinger in the other :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2009)

shamoo said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess since this place will be open 24hrs a days, I can go roam the isles in the middle of the night if I choose....and grab a sub at the deli. =P~
> ...



NO PICTURES please Lord, no pictures!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## ShadowWalker (Jan 21, 2009)

I always check out those bags of soft plastics for 97 cents. Great way to try some different types/colors without dropping a bunch of money. Occasionally they change whats in the box of them as well.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 22, 2009)

I knew that would get cha Capt. :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Jan 22, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


>


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :---)


----------



## redbug (Jan 22, 2009)

super walmat is the shizel!!!!!!!!!!!!!! be sure to check them out i the fall when they mark most of the stuff down.
I picked up a 750gph live well pump for $8


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 22, 2009)

redbug said:


> super walmat is the shizel!!!!!!!!!!!!!! be sure to check them out i the fall when they mark most of the stuff down.
> I picked up a 750gph live well pump for $8



Your right, I got a 500gph bilge pump last year for $3.00


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 22, 2009)

I found a new type and color of tube that I love in those $.97 bag.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 22, 2009)

Wal Mart is the debil.......

I had just as soon have my toenails yanked out with a pair of vicegrips as go to the ones around here.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Jan 23, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > ACarbone624 said:
> ...



that was funny i still have tears running down my face the wife just walked in and asked what was so funny


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Jan 23, 2009)

go support the little guy that place doesnt need anymore money its the little guy that will get this country back on its feet


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2009)

hardwatergrampa said:


> go support the little guy that place doesnt need anymore money its the little guy that will get this country back on its feet




=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------

